# ijoy tornado vs limitless rdta plus



## Constantbester (9/11/16)

Hi everybody, I would like to know which is the beter tank the Tornado from ijoy or the limitless rdta plus??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/11/16)

Where are the owners of these tanks? Please give @Constantbester a few pointers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## deranged (10/11/16)

Hi 

I have both tanks, but my opinion the limitless plus rdta is easier to build on, better flavour and easy to fill but it is a juice guzzler. 

But if I had to choose between the 2 I will take the limitless rdta plus. 

regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Constantbester (10/11/16)

deranged said:


> Hi
> 
> I have both tanks, but my opinion the limitless plus rdta is easier to build on, better flavour and easy to fill but it is a juice guzzler.
> 
> ...


Thank you, appreciate it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (10/11/16)

I own both of them. The Tornado is a pain to wick and build when you first start, but after a few times its easy enough. Flavor is awesome, it is quite a thirsty tank. It has airflow for days.

Limitless Plus RDTA
Dead easy to build on, a simple 2 post, 4 hole velocity styled building deck. Wicking is very simple, flavor is awesome, I would say a bit better than the Tornado. I run my Limitless with a single Fused clapton and it rocks but man o man that thing can burn through a tank in no time. Airflow is great, just make sure you build your coils at the right height for the slots.

I wouldn't choose either one of the other to be honest. Both of them fit their uses for me perfectly. Overall the flavor is what would tip me to the Limitless Plus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (10/11/16)

I don't have the Tornado, only the Plus. But it's the easiest deck I've ever built on. I've tried the wicks hanging down to the base of the tank, halfway up the tank, level with the glass at the top of the tank, and all of them work perfectly. Despite trying several different wicking methods, I haven't found one that fails yet. There are not many tanks where you can say that. I also haven't had the tank leak yet, you'd have to leave it lying on its side to accomplish that. Great flavour too, the most ginormous fill port ever and I've never had any spitback on it. So overall it's a very easy tank to live with.

Perhaps the only con is that it is thirsty and goes through a 6ml tank quickly. But, bizarrely, even that is a pro for me. I mix a lot of juice and need to use it up. The Plus facilitates that. It will be an issue for those on a budget though, particularly if they rely on commercial juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (10/11/16)

I heard about the tornado and it wicking....how is the clouds on them??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (10/11/16)

RichJB said:


> I don't have the Tornado, only the Plus. it's the easiest deck I've ever built on. I've tried the wicks hanging down to the base of the tank, halfway up the tank, level with the glass at the top of the tank, and all of them work perfectly. Despite trying several different wicking methods, I haven't found one that fails yet. There are not many tanks where you can say that. I also haven't had the tank leak yet, you'd have to leave it lying on its side to accomplish that. Great flavour too, the most ginormous fill port ever and I've never had any spitback on it. So overall it's a very easy tank to live with.
> 
> Perhaps the only con is that it is thirsty and goes through a 6ml tank quickly. But, bizarrely, even that is a pro for me. I mix a lot of juice and need to use it up. The Plus facilitates that. It will be an issue for those on a budget though, particularly if they rely on commercial juices.


I started making my own juice three days ago....only made two flavours so far but its alot of fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (10/11/16)

Constantbester said:


> I heard about the tornado and it wicking....how is the clouds on them??


The clouds on the Tornado and Limitless are both awesome. I have used the Tornado a lot more as I've had it a fairly long time and I've run it up to 120W without any issue or dry hits and massive clouds.

The Limitless I've done dual fused claptons at 0.18ohms at 120W and it also billows out clouds. I personally found the wicking on the Tornado to be a bit faster when vaping at such high wattages, not that I do often so it's not a real issue for me.

Both of them are amazing. You just need to decide which one you like more.

Like @RichJB I have also tried a lot of different wicking techniques on the Limitless and all of them work perfectly. Building on the Limitless is definitely easier than on the Tornado but once you get the hang of the Tornado, it is easy as well.

For the simple reason of ease of use and building the Limitless would probably edge ahead of the Tornado

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (10/11/16)

Constantbester said:


> Hi everybody, I would like to know which is the beter tank the Tornado from ijoy or the limitless rdta plus??


Its not really a question, the rdta has a bigger tanks, loads of flavour and can be used as a dripper if wanted. The airflow is as good as a dripper due to the top airflow holes. Its pretty hard to get dry hits on the rdta if you know what you are doing. On the wick of the rdta you can cut it to the top of the tank thus getting more juice.

Tornado has bottom airflow, which is not even close to the being the same airflow, tank is smaller and holds less vape, flavour not as good and the clouds on the rdta are better if you play around with your coils. Obviously more clouds on the rdta means more vape used. Play around with the size and raps of your coils and the length and thickness of your wick to get it perfect. Hope this helps, need more info just shout

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (10/11/16)

Thank you all for your insights I really do appreciate it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tahir_Kai (10/11/16)

Yeah i agree with all the above opinions, i got the limitless plus as my first rdta without any prior experience and i found it extremely easy to build on and the wicking is even easier. As stated by @RichJB the limitless does drink and she drinks a lot but its worth it. Real smooth vape and nice clouds with good flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/11/16)

Constantbester said:


> Hi everybody, I would like to know which is the beter tank the Tornado from ijoy or the limitless rdta plus??


Limitless is better by a long shot. In terms of flavour, build quality and ease of use.

It can do both dual and single coil. The wicking is not too tricky either.

I personally love the limitless plus. It's been my daily workhorse since August and not a day has gone by where I haven't used it.

The tornado nano is a little bit of a PITA. It can also be quite leaky if not wicked 100%

It's also limited to only dual coils.

Personally I hate it.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jamacouve (10/11/16)

Selling my Tornado if you keen.

As the guys have mentioned, it takes some time to learn how to wick it properly but once you get it right it really is awesome. Recently started dripping however and I am obsessed. Hence me selling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (10/11/16)

Jamacouve said:


> Selling my Trnado if you keen.
> 
> As the guys have mentioned, it takes some time to learn how to wick it properly but once you get it right it really is awesome. Recently started dripping however and I am obsessed. Hence me selling


I appreciate the offer, but thanks to all of your inputs I decided to buy a Limmitless rdta plus. Am picking it up tonight

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Schnappie (13/11/16)

A question from my side, how are the chip coils on the nano?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mrflyby (13/11/16)

Schnappie said:


> A question from my side, how are the chip coils on the nano?



I like them, flavor is great. honestly you cant go wrong with the chip coils

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (13/11/16)

mrflyby said:


> I like them, flavor is great. honestly you cant go wrong with the chip coils


Thanks, thata what interests me about the tank in times that i cant rebuild, and they seem to be rewickable?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mrflyby (13/11/16)

Schnappie said:


> Thanks, thata what interests me about the tank in times that i cant rebuild, and they seem to be rewickable?


They actually are , but it's a real pain  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (13/11/16)

Tahir_Kai said:


> Yeah i agree with all the above opinions, i got the limitless plus as my first rdta without any prior experience and i found it extremely easy to build on and the wicking is even easier. As stated by @RichJB the limitless does drink and she drinks a lot but its worth it. Real smooth vape and nice clouds with good flavour.


Plus it is a real looker IMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (14/11/16)

Got the ijoy tornado today, primed the chip coil after a few pulls dry hit.

Took out the coil, trimmed the wicking and seems to go along well now. Beautiful flavour for a stock coil, best i had to date and ive been through all the sub ohm tanks with stock coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (14/11/16)

I had bad luck with the chip coil,tasted like plastic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (14/11/16)

I now have the rdta plus and the normal tornado....am very exited to put the two together. Thanks for all the advice given. Really do appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai (14/11/16)

Constantbester said:


> I now have the rdta plus and the normal tornado....am very exited to put the two together. Thanks for all the advice given. Really do appreciate it.


Enjoy the Limitless plus mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (14/11/16)

Tahir_Kai said:


> Enjoy the Limitless plus mate


I will thank you very much....


----------



## KZOR (14/11/16)

I know you gonna like the RDTA plus way more. I had both and the Tornado took the backseat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Constantbester (16/11/16)

Okay so two thing....first, the tornado doesn't sit flush on my rx200s, is it just in my case or is it with you guys two?? Secondly how on earth do you wick the tornado so that it doesn't leak when you fill it up??

The limitless plus is flippen amazing, and the tornado is also pretty nice, except for those two problems....


----------



## Schnappie (17/11/16)

Constantbester said:


> Okay so two thing....first, the tornado doesn't sit flush on my rx200s, is it just in my case or is it with you guys two?? Secondly how on earth do you wick the tornado so that it doesn't leak when you fill it up??
> 
> The limitless plus is flippen amazing, and the tornado is also pretty nice, except for those two problems....


It sits fine on my rx200. Not sure if the rx200s is any different. I am also having a bit of a hard time with the wicking so i youtubed some videos last night so will give it a try tonight if I feel up to it after work n gym

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (17/11/16)

Schnappie said:


> It sits fine on my rx200. Not sure if the rx200s is any different. I am also having a bit of a hard time with the wicking so i youtubed some videos last night so will give it a try tonight if I feel up to it after work n gym


I heard the 510 pin on the rx200 is different than that of the rx200s....I managed to get it to leak only a very little bit when I refill the tank....


----------



## Andre (17/11/16)

Constantbester said:


> Okay so two thing....first, the tornado doesn't sit flush on my rx200s, is it just in my case or is it with you guys two?? Secondly how on earth do you wick the tornado so that it doesn't leak when you fill it up??
> 
> The limitless plus is flippen amazing, and the tornado is also pretty nice, except for those two problems....


Have read on here that that is a problem with the s - some tanks do not sit flush on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (17/11/16)

Andre said:


> Have read on here that that is a problem with the s - some tanks do not sit flush on it.


Thats sad.....looks like I wil have to make a plan to make that tank sit flush.....maybe a peace of paper under the base of the tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mrflyby (17/11/16)

Constantbester said:


> I heard the 510 pin on the rx200 is different than that of the rx200s....I managed to get it to leak only a very little bit when I refill the tank....


Are you using the rta deck or the chip coils that came with the tank ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (17/11/16)

mrlyby said:


> Are you using the rta deck or the chip coils that came with the tank ?


I'm using the rta


----------



## mrflyby (17/11/16)

Constantbester said:


> I'm using the rta


when you wick them make sure the ends of the cotton are very fluffy before you place them, one you've done that you put the deck all together , check the juice holes in the sides , make sure the cotton is filling up all the gaps....... do yourself a favor take one of the chip coils and lift the cotton up youll see how they wicked those , try and use the same method with the juice holes . I hope this will help you get rid of your problem bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Constantbester (17/11/16)

mrflyby said:


> when you wick them make sure the ends of the cotton are very fluffy before you place them, one you've done that you put the deck all together , check the juice holes in the sides , make sure the cotton is filling up all the gaps....... do yourself a favor take one of the chip coils and lift the cotton up youll see how they wicked those , try and use the same method with the juice holes . I hope this will help you get rid of your problem bud.


Thank you very much wil definitely give that a try....


----------



## mrflyby (17/11/16)

Constantbester said:


> Thank you very much wil definitely give that a try....


good luck bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------

